# College Football



## AWP (Oct 21, 2017)

I don't really follow it, but some of you do. Here's your discussion thread.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 21, 2017)

What about that Big 10 though????????

Go. Bucks.


----------



## J.S. (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm a huge Notre Dame fan, as well as an Rockets and Astros fan when it comes to professional sports. Tonight was a good night. ND crushed USC 49-14, Rockets comfortably beat the Mavs in our first home game after edging out the Warriors on their ring night, and the Stros are in the World Series. Definitely looking forward to the coming week.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

As a Cleveland fan....


----------



## J.S. (Oct 22, 2017)

Haha @amlove21 y'all at least had 2016 for basketball, rooting for the Browns is just a tough break. 

Back to the thread topic though, ND was pretty shit last year and everybody was talking about Brian Kelly's inevitable termination as head coach. But if our performance keeps up this season, I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 22, 2017)

Penn State looks legit as fuck.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 22, 2017)

On, brave old Army team!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Penn State looks legit as fuck.


Yeah I am not looking forward to this week. tOSU is streaky and unless they play their game they have a hard time controlling game flow, and PSU is playing the "not fucking around" game and winning it. 

@Marauder06 yeah you fellas got the first bowl bid of the season on that zero time game winner. Not too shabby.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 22, 2017)

@Marauder06 yeah you fellas got the first bowl bid of the season on that zero time game winner. Not too shabby.[/QUOTE]

Yep.  You're only as good as your last game.  Looking at you, Navy.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> @Marauder06 yeah you fellas got the first bowl bid of the season on that zero time game winner. Not too shabby.



Yep.  You're only as good as your last game.  Looking at you, Navy.[/QUOTE]
That is, quite literally, a shot across the bow. 

NAUTICAL HUMOR.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 22, 2017)

Columbia is 6-0 this year!  Everyone is back to pretending to care about football this year.

I mean, just a few years ago the team didn’t win a single game in two seasons, so at least this is something different.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 22, 2017)

Grew up a huge ND (locality) and Tennesse fan but my alma mater is Purdue. 

That ND game yesterday was fun, the Bama rivalry is dead, and Purdue will be much better in two to three years. They finally have the right coach in place.


----------



## Lefty375 (Oct 22, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Columbia is 6-0 this year!  Everyone is back to pretending to care about football this year.
> 
> I mean, just a few years ago the team didn’t win a single game in two seasons, so at least this is something different.



so sad we lost to them.....sigh


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 22, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Yep.  You're only as good as your last game.  Looking at you, Navy.


That is, quite literally, a shot across the bow.

NAUTICAL HUMOR.[/QUOTE]

"Nautical" humor?  More like "not winning" humor.  Where you at, @Teufel ?


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 22, 2017)

Even amongst Auburn fans, the Bama/Tennessee game has become a joke. It’s about as laughable as Arkansas playing Bama last week and Auburn yesterday. 

That said, this guy STILL hates Tennessee ten years later.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 22, 2017)

UCLA won, so I'm happy.  First complete game of the season.  Of the surrogate teams I root for because of the girlfriend: ASU and MSU won.  We were at Baylor Homecoming this weekend and that was something else...we were about to leave and then a shit ton of magic happened.


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Oct 23, 2017)

I would just like to say us folks in PA are feeling mighty fine after the blowout win over Michigan this weekend. Anyone else Penn State fans or alumni?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 23, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> I would just like to say us folks in PA are feeling mighty fine after the blowout win over Michigan this weekend. Anyone else Penn State fans or alumni?



I’m going for them to play Alabama in the Championship. I think that’d be a great game. 

I went to a school without a football team. My wife went to NC State, but I never have cared for them. I prefer college basketball to the NBA and Pro Football to College Football.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 28, 2017)

rhanzlikusaf said:


> I would just like to say us folks in PA are feeling mighty fine after the blowout win over Michigan this weekend. Anyone else Penn State fans or alumni?


We will see after today. Going into The Shoe after last week is no easy feet... see what I did there?!? 

Anyway, GO BUCKS O H I O.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 28, 2017)

Penn State...wild


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 28, 2017)

WHAT A GAME!!! THE Ohio State university pulled that one out of nowhere.


----------



## JV (Oct 28, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> WHAT A GAME!!! THE Ohio State university pulled that one out of nowhere.



Yes! Probably the best game I have seen this year, maybe even in a while. THIS is the reason why I love college ball, and even think it is better than NFL. LET'S GO BUCKS! Next week, Iowa.


----------



## JV (Oct 28, 2017)

Also it will be most interesting to see how the playoff picture looks. OSU is definitely a contender once again now. The biggest obstacle will be the Big Ten title. But a final four? Still might be too early to tell, but most likely Bama, OSU, Georgia, and Clemson or Miami, since TCU lost. Alabama has and always will be overrated though.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 28, 2017)

JV said:


> Alabama has and always will be overrated though.


I’m gonna have to stop you there fella. Bama could beat about3-5 NFL teams


----------



## JV (Oct 28, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I’m gonna have to stop you there fella. Bama could beat about3-5 NFL teams



Eh, maybe the browns.....and give or take the 49ers. But a PeeWee football team could beat them.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2017)

JV said:


> Eh, maybe the browns.....and give or take the 49ers. But a PeeWee football team could beat them.


Well hyperbole aside- no a peewee team could not beat Alabama’s  team. They’d be decimated.

Alabama could beat the Browns or SF or the Giants. Maybe. 

So IMO they’re not overrated. Now or ever or always. They’re accurately rated by most football experts. As ‘really good’.


----------



## CDG (Oct 29, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Well hyperbole aside- no a peewee team could not beat Alabama’s  team. They’d be decimated.
> 
> Alabama could beat the Browns or SF or the Giants. Maybe.
> 
> So IMO they’re not overrated. Now or ever or always. They’re accurately rated by most football experts. As ‘really good’.




I think he was saying a Pee Wee team could beat the Browns.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2017)

CDG said:


> I think he was saying a Pee Wee team could beat the Browns.


Lol oh shit, yeah, the Browns might get beat by a JUCO team- not Bama though.


----------



## J.S. (Oct 29, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Well hyperbole aside- no a peewee team could not beat Alabama’s  team. They’d be decimated.
> 
> Alabama could beat the Browns or SF or the Giants. Maybe.
> 
> So IMO they’re not overrated. Now or ever or always. They’re accurately rated by most football experts. As ‘really good’.



I'm not a fan of the "Alabama can beat NFL teams" argument because even when pro teams are complete garbage, they are still filled with the top college players. I think the power and skill gap is too large. Every Browns player made it to the NFL, regardless of how bad the team may be. Not every Alabama player will go to the NFL, and of those that do there will inevitably be the guys who have no careers or are complete shit in the league.

IMO there is too big a gap between a college team and a pro team for a game to be fair, let alone for the college team to win.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 30, 2017)

JV said:


> Also it will be most interesting to see how the playoff picture looks. OSU is definitely a contender once again now. The biggest obstacle will be the Big Ten title. But a final four? Still might be too early to tell, but most likely Bama, OSU, Georgia, and Clemson or Miami, since TCU lost. Alabama has and always will be overrated though.



Ummm, you forgot to mention Bucky. The UW will beat Ohio in the Big Ten Championship and claim a playoff berth. You heard it here first.


----------



## JV (Oct 30, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> Ummm, you forgot to mention Bucky. The UW will beat Ohio in the Big Ten Championship and claim a playoff berth. You heard it here first.



Not a chance. Wisconsin _is still_ recovering after that 59-0 beat down :)


----------



## rhanzlikusaf (Nov 8, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> We will see after today. Going into The Shoe after last week is no easy feet... see what I did there?!?
> 
> Anyway, GO BUCKS O H I O.


Been off of SS for a little and coming back to this post... WOW. Would've never expected to be where we are at now. What a turn of events.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 9, 2017)

UCLA sucks...getting a new coach doesn't matter.  We need a new AD.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 12, 2017)

UCLA did something they haven't done since my dad was alive.  They won at home while I was there.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 12, 2017)

Army won again to go undefeated at home this year, a week after shutting out Air Force (and not attempting a single pass) on the road.  

Well done, men.


----------



## CDG (Nov 12, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Army won again to go undefeated at home this year, a week after shutting out Air Force (and not attempting a single pass) on the road.
> 
> Well done, men.



Whatever.  Commie lovers.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 13, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Army won again to go undefeated at home this year, a week after shutting out Air Force (and not attempting a single pass) on the road.
> 
> Well done, men.



Against Duke.  I can't believe Duke lost that game.  Duke has collapsed bigly.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 13, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Against Duke.  I can't believe Duke lost that game.  Duke has collapsed bigly.



We live up the hill from the stadium.  Every time Army scores in a home game, they fire the cannon.  

There was a LOT of cannon fire on Saturday.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 13, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> We live up the hill from the stadium.  Every time Army scores in a home game, they fire the cannon.
> 
> There was a LOT of cannon fire on Saturday.



I work at Duke, went to grad school here, too.  I pull for Duke sports, and against anyone else (except Navy), I would have pulled for Army.

Duke was supposed to be an 8-win team.  Should have, too, with this talent.  Army was supposed to be a speed bump, not a train wreck.

So glad it's basketball season for Duke.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 13, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I work at Duke, went to grad school here, too.  I pull for Duke sports, and against anyone else (except Navy), I would have pulled for Army.
> 
> Duke was supposed to be an 8-win team.  Should have, too, with this talent.  Army was supposed to be a speed bump, not a train wreck.
> 
> So glad it's basketball season for Duke.....



If you thought the Duke game was a train wreck, just wait for the Navy game.  #Commander'sCup


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 14, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> If you thought the Duke game was a train wreck, just wait for the Navy game.  #Commander'sCup



You mean with a Navy win?  Cause last year, that was an aberration.  Army won because it was written into the Constitution that Army has to win once every other decade.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 14, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> You mean with a Navy win?  Cause last year, that was an aberration.  Army won because it was written into the Constitution that Army has to win once every other decade.....



I don't know brother, Navy is already making excusesfor why they're going to lose to Army (again) this year.



> It took three straight losses — including, most painfully, to Army — for Navy’s football coaches to start talking about their players’ shoes.



"Damn, we lost to Army.  How do we explain this away?"
"I know, we'll blame it on white socks and Iranians."
"No, that will never work."
"Ship collisions and SEAL shenanigans?"
(stares Navally)

"...maybe the shoes?"

Yeah, the shoes made the difference.  Good thing no other college football teams have to wear shoes all day!


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 14, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't know brother, Navy is already making excusesfor why they're going to lose to Army (again) this year.
> 
> It took three straight losses — including, most painfully, to Army — for Navy’s football coaches to start talking about their players’ shoes.
> 
> ...



While it may be true that the shoes can cause some concern (after all half the team is Marine option and can't get past Velcro), the Goats will rally to end the season with a 'W' against the Black Ki-nigits.....


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> "Ship collisions and SEAL shenanigans?"



I'm just glad I'm not the only asshole on this board to think along those lines. I'm also glad you beat me to it so I don't look like such a bad guy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 14, 2017)

[


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 18, 2017)

All Hail Purdue! BOILER THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 18, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> This is pretty nice from the  U WVa. Marching Band.



That may be....one of the coolest things I've ever seen on a football field.  I cannot imagine the practice and discipline it must have taken to execute that.  The rolling tank and then the submarine were off the charts!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 18, 2017)

UCLA at USC...the game is going to be garbage I'm sure.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 19, 2017)

Now that the college preseason is over, the only game that really matters is coming up this Saturday. With both teams in the top 10 (perhaps in the top 5 after tomorrow), it’s going to be a great one. 

That being said, WAR EAGLE!!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2017)

Stay classy, Louisville. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159612665475072


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 19, 2017)

Faker Shitfield was doing all of that and more during the KU game.

Yes, UCLA lost, should not have, if USC was any good we'd have lost by 50.  USC is 3-8-1 ATS.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Faker Shitfield



Who?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 19, 2017)

Baker Mayfield. QB. UNIV of OK


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 19, 2017)

So we fired Mora...still have the same AD...cycle of putridness will continue.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 19, 2017)

Yale won the Yale-Harvard game.  Last time that happened, Army beat Navy.  #RePeat


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 23, 2017)

All I have to say about this week...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 23, 2017)

We're seriously going to hire Chip Kelly...


----------



## Teufel (Nov 23, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> That is, quite literally, a shot across the bow.
> 
> NAUTICAL HUMOR.



"Nautical" humor?  More like "not winning" humor.  Where you at, @Teufel ?[/QUOTE]
I missed this post sorry. Tough loss to the North Texas Mean Green. It’s hard to imagine Army still has a winning season with so many top tier teams in their schedule.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2017)

Teufel said:


> "Nautical" humor?  More like "not winning" humor.  Where you at, @Teufel ?


I missed this post sorry. Tough loss to the North Texas Mean Green. It’s hard to imagine Army still has a winning season with so many top tier teams in their schedule.[/QUOTE]

Sorry brother, could you say that again?  I can't year you over the sound of us going to a bowl game.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 23, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I missed this post sorry. Tough loss to the North Texas Mean Green. It’s hard to imagine Army still has a winning season with so many top tier teams in their schedule.



Sorry brother, could you say that again?  I can't year you over the sound of us going to a bowl game.[/QUOTE]
Toilet bowl?


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 25, 2017)

Almost time for The Game. GO BUCKS!!


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 25, 2017)

Miami was finally exposed.  They had so many games where they had to pull the win out of their ass it finally caught up to them.


----------



## CDG (Nov 25, 2017)

'Bama looked out of sorts against Auburn.  Game got a little weird near the end, but Auburn fought through it and held on for a good win.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 25, 2017)

DID THE TIDE GET ROLLED!?!?
View attachment 20399


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2017)

SURRENDER COBRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 25, 2017)

Auburn rushed the field like they've never beat Alabama before.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Auburn rushed the field like they've never beat Alabama before.


It’s a major upset in a massive rivalry.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 26, 2017)

Auburn is a school with a national title.  The whole act like you've been there before as my father would have said.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 26, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Auburn is a school with a national title.  The whole act like you've been there before as my father would have said.



Yep.  I see it twice a year when Duke plays UNC in basketball.  No matter what the ranking, whoever wins, they act like it's an expectation.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 26, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Yep.  I see it twice a year when Duke plays UNC in basketball.  No matter what the ranking, whoever wins, they act like it's an expectation.



Duke has a pretty damn strict no court storming policy. It is expected that Duke win every game. 

They then go out in the quads and set giant benches on fire so, you know to each their own...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 26, 2017)

'Noles had gator meat for lunch yesterday and it was goooood.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Auburn rushed the field like they've never beat Alabama before.



This particular rivalry is quite easily one of the most intense, most vicious rivalries in college sports. It’s bitter enough that the Alabama state legislature passed a resolution in 1947 to get the schools to end the 40-year game hiatus, then backed it up with a threat to withhold funding from both schools if play didn’t resume.  Needless to say, it worked. 

The cause of said 40-year hiatus? Officially, it was a disagreement over per diem for each school and how many players were allowed to attend. However, for the longest time, it was thought to be a safety issue because of the violence in both the game and the stands. 

Abhorrent on its surface, sure, but the roots of that visceral hatred ran back to the still-fresh wounds of Reconstruction (this ought not come as a surprise). You see, back in the 1870’s, UA wanted any and all land from the Morrill Act to go to Tuscaloosa for use and control. When the city of Auburn ponied up land and buildings, the scalawags and Freedmen that were actually holding elected office let them start their own college (but not without a 4-year fight from UA and their numerous alumni holding elected office). Once the Radical Republicans were out of office, UA began an effort to end Auburn’s existence by starving it of funds. This obviously did not set well with the plainsmen, and the first football match-up was seen as an extension of the political bullshit. Too bad Auburn won that game, too. 😈😎

Tuscaloosa has gone on to grab money from Auburn, and even once from Montevallo (women’s college), just because they’re not part of the UA system. They’re crooked, and everyone knows it. But, y’know, football seems to be the only thing they don’t cheat at. 

So yeah, any time Auburn defeats the pinnacle of arrogance, graft and worship of the past, it’s just like the first time all over again. The Bama fans hate it, the $250k fine is a drop in the bucket, and life goes on in this acid trip of a state.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 26, 2017)

Would this level of celebration be more appropriate then? 


You must be a lot of fun at parties.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2017)

What’s the difference between a maggot and a Bama fan? A maggot can’t survive 34 years on a dead Bear.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 26, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> This particular rivalry is quite easily one of the most intense, most vicious rivalries in college sports.



definitely one of the best.  Up there with Duke-UNC bball, OSU-Michigan football... I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 26, 2017)

So a couple of years ago during the beginning renovations of the Rose Bowl while Neuheisel was our HC.  The Rose Bowl Operating Company installed hedges behind the sideline like you see at Georgia IOT stop any rushing of the Rose Bowl when we eventually came back and whacked USC.  Also the amount of police and contract security that begin to line the field at the Mausoleum or Rose Bowl in the last five minutes of that game would make you wonder how many precincts were not manned.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> 'Noles had gator meat for lunch yesterday and it was goooood.



Your team sucks if you brag about beating UF this year. That entire football program is a dumpster fire.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2017)

Lane Kiffin tweeted this. Straight savage.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 30, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Lane Kiffin tweeted this. Straight savage. View attachment 20424


When you get roasted by Layne Kiffin, of all people, it’s time to start deep breathing after you blow out the pilot light in your oven.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 2, 2017)

So Tennessee is attempting to fire their AD for cause...and JIMBO Fisher is the new A&M coach.  Jeeze.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 2, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> So Tennessee is attempting to fire their AD for cause...and JIMBO Fisher is the new A&M coach.  Jeeze.



Because the school is going to have to pay around $13 million, between him and Jones, without doing so. They will save $5.5mil if they can fire him for cause.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 3, 2017)

How. Bout. Them. BUCKEYES.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2017)

Like everyone I am curious to see what happens in a few hours. A close win against arguably the weakest scheduled top 10 team may not be convincing enough to move them three spots into the playoffs. I could see both arguments though.


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2017)

I love it. Bama makes the CFP without playing for its conference's championship? They got a bye week.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2017)

I think had Ohio State curb-stomped Wisconsin, they'd be in.  But a one-score win just wasn't convincing.

I have no problem with a one-loss Alabama being in.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 3, 2017)

Ooooooo UCLA-KSU in the Cactus...I just have to drive 20 minutes...worth it.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2017)

Duke going to Detroit to play against NIU.  Duke's just happy to be there.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 3, 2017)

AWP said:


> I love it. Bama makes the CFP without playing for its conference's championship? They got a bye week.





Devildoc said:


> I think had Ohio State curb-stomped Wisconsin, they'd be in.  But a one-score win just wasn't convincing.
> 
> I have no problem with a one-loss Alabama being in.


Everyone knew this was going to happen. I am 100% a Buckeye (before I drank and partied and 2001-d myself out, I went there), so I am invested. But there was no WAY Bama was not going in. We all knew it. 

Strength of schedule? Doesn't matter. No conference championship? Doesn't matter. 

I saw something to the effect of, "No matter what the choice, the committee is either going to put in a 2 loss team for the first time ever or 2 teams from the same conference in for the first time ever... there is no way to do this without pissing off 40% of college football fans."

Really the only part I am pissed about? The Rose Bowl. The Big Ten champ plays the Pac 12 champ in the Grandaddy of them All, and because that's now a playoff semifinal game, that goes to UGA/OU? 

Bullshit.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## amlove21 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Really the only part I am pissed about? The Rose Bowl. The Big Ten champ plays the Pac 12 champ in the Grandaddy of them All, and because that's now a playoff semifinal game, that goes to UGA/OU?
> 
> Bullshit.



Agreed.  For sake of tradition, that's a bowl they need to leave be.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 3, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Agreed.  For sake of tradition, that's a bowl they need to leave be.


Right? Like, it's not that hard to get the other teams on a neutral field on the Sugar as opposed to the Rose or whatever else.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 4, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Really the only part I am pissed about? The Rose Bowl. The Big Ten champ plays the Pac 12 champ in the Grandaddy of them All, and because that's now a playoff semifinal game, that goes to UGA/OU?
> 
> Bullshit.



Yeah I have taken a bit of issue with this myself. Kind of ruins the bowl tradition that I grew up knowing. Apparently these playoff games rotate among the "New Years Six" (the Rose, Sugar, Orange, Fiesta, Cotton, Peach). And with a full month between announcing the semi finalist and actual play, I see no reason why they can't match those teams (conferences) with a traditional/matching bowl game. OU vs UGA, easy choice, the Cotton Bowl. Bama vs Clemson, Sugar or Orange, either works. But, unfortunately, the NCAA did not call me again this year to ask my opinion...maybe next year...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 4, 2017)

Need an 8 Team Playoff.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 4, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Need an 8 Team Playoff.



EVERY conference champion, for sure.  Do I think UCF is #1 material?  No.  Do I think they should have a shot to play?  Yup.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 4, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> EVERY conference champion, for sure.  Do I think UCF is #1 material?  No.  Do I think they should have a shot to play?  Yup.


Quit it, you're making sense. And guess what? That preserves the aforementioned historic/traditional bowl issues.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 5, 2017)

Welcome to ThugOU: Sooners RB Anderson facing rape allegation


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 5, 2017)

> "The woman said that this past weekend, through a conversation with a friend, she started "recalling images and feelings of him forcing his fingers" inside her and biting her."
> 
> "Chance also said that the woman was trying to pursue a relationship with Anderson after Nov. 16 and filed the protective order only after he rebuffed her."



If it went down like the article states, this seems sketchy as hell.



> "As of Tuesday morning, no charges had been filed against Anderson. He was ordered to pay the court costs in the protective order filing."



Wait, what?  Someone makes a legal filing against you, and before there's even an arrest, much less a trial or conviction, you have to effectively pay a fine for it?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 7, 2017)

There are a lot of "undercard" events leading up to the big Army/Navy game this Saturday.  The Army/Navy Boxing Classic used to be one of them.  Army normally dominates this competition.  Navy bowed out last year, citing "safety concerns."  ...and apparently it happened this year too.  

Navy Backs Out Of Army/Navy Boxing Classic (Again): "The Most 'Beta' Thing I've Ever Heard" • The Havok Journal


----------



## Gunz (Dec 7, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> So Tennessee is attempting to fire their AD for cause...and JIMBO Fisher is the new A&M coach.  Jeeze.



Good thing he dumped Candi...she woulda banged the whole team.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 7, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> There are a lot of "undercard" events leading up to the big Army/Navy game this Saturday.  The Army/Navy Boxing Classic used to be one of them.  Army normally dominates this competition.  Navy bowed out last year, citing "safety concerns."  ...and apparently it happened this year too.
> 
> Navy Backs Out Of Army/Navy Boxing Classic (Again): "The Most 'Beta' Thing I've Ever Heard" • The Havok Journal
> 
> View attachment 20496


Super weak. I don’t get it. Two years in a row.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 8, 2017)

I thought they made a movie about USNA boxing...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2017)

Apparently they can box each other (at least in the movies) but not anyone from West point.


----------



## CDG (Dec 10, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Apparently they can box each other (at least in the movies) but not anyone from West point.



It's because everyone knows Communists cheat.  No need for good, wholesome All-American boys to get in the ring with a bunch of 'roided out Ivan Dragos.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2017)

Well played.  reference to both Spencer Rapone (the "communist cadet") and the Rocky series.


----------

